# Conneaut steelhead fest



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

if there was a day to be there today was the day !!!everybody was catching them didn’t matter what you did , there were people casting who caught them there was a guy with a bobber and maggots and he caught some. there had to be 8 boats trolling in the river and they were catching them the only thing that limited what you did was the wind and boy was it windy , boat control was tough that’s why there were so many boats in the river . Once the wind calmed down some about 230 you were able to fish were ever you wanted and the ends of the breakwalls were stacked with them . I finished with 20 on 16 in and my buddy texted me after I left that the lake layed down and it was one after another to bad the weather is going change !!! Ohh by the way I hit a deer on the way there , that was fun !!! But hey I had a great day fishing !!! Nice to see everyone !!!


----------



## SteveG (Oct 7, 2016)

Awesome! Sadly I had to work all day. Are you seeing any window of opportunity this afternoon? I'm seeing 8-15 wind, 1-3 waves. Light scattered showers...


----------



## SteveG (Oct 7, 2016)

Fishing from 16 ft Mirrocraft btw


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

SteveG said:


> Fishing from 16 ft Mirrocraft btw


Today is really not bad if you don’t mind the rain !! The slip and river are fishable , but if your waiting for the rain to quit looks like some were after 3 pm


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice. Hope the rain this wk helps the rivers.


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

oK I'm guessing the first pic is the mirror after deer hit. I thought: What the heck is this guy doing runnin' a planer board reel off the side of the car?


----------

